# [Eye Form] After medical



## ComplexR3TRO (13 May 2011)

The CF Medical staff told me to get it filled out by an optometrist. (Visual Acuity 'Non Aircrew')
My eyes aren't bad, i just have 1 eye that doesn't focus as good when reading as the other.

My question is, when i get the form filled out, (I'm assuming by getting an eye exam?) should i buy glasses? or should i wait and see what they say?. I'm scared i fax them the form and my eyes don't meet the requirements, and i get a letter saying i failed my medical and have to redo the medical again right?. I'm very confused, could someone kindly clear this up. 

What happens if i do A) fax them the sheet, B) Fax them the sheet, buy prescription glasses just in case. 

Note: I know 100% positively for a fact that if i buy glasses my eyes will be perfect, and i dont need strong glasses either, just a simple thing, like i said my eyes arent too bad.

Also. Why does everything get sent to Ottawa?

Thank you!


----------



## FactorXYZ (13 May 2011)

> buy prescription glasses just in case.


What does your optometrist say?



> Why does everything get sent to Ottawa?


Based on what my recruiter told me, because the selection process is national, so there is one review board for the whole country


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (13 May 2011)

ComplexR3TRO said:
			
		

> I'm scared i fax them the form and my eyes don't meet the requirements, and i get a letter saying i failed my medical and have to redo the medical again right?.



Not in my experience....
I was told at the CFRC that my eyesight _may have been_ borderline, (for combat arms trades) and was suggested to see someone at my local "eye-care faclility". 
The person administering the medical even gave me a little card to give to the eye doctor....too easy, yeah?

When I arrived at my "eye care facility"...I was greeted with a rather cross, turtle-necked, and rude man.

He told me in no uncertain terms that he did not support my wish to, *"Kill people in Iraq for OIL".*
Shoot.....I never knew the CF was killin' Iraquis for oil in 2005!!?!?!?..Musta missed a memo....

Instant fail on the exam.....V4.... :'(

Moral of the story is: Please choose carefully, and call ahead prior to any civilian testing you may require.

EDIT: Oh yeah...you don't get a re-do. your score is your score.


----------



## ComplexR3TRO (14 May 2011)

I cant redo my medical?. 

So then i should get prescription glasses just to be on the safe side then because i will pass the eye exam with prescription in one eye with no problem.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2011)

ComplexR3TRO said:
			
		

> i will pass the eye exam with prescription in one eye with no problem.



Your vision category is assigned as a result of your eye test with *no* glasses.


----------



## medicineman (14 May 2011)

ComplexR3TRO said:
			
		

> I cant redo my medical?.
> 
> So then i should get prescription glasses just to be on the safe side then because i will pass the eye exam with prescription in one eye with no problem.



No, you should get glasses if they're prescribed so you can see properly without the side effects that happen when you're eyes are out of wack.  Unless you're completely blind, you'll pass the medical, though not necessarily how you wanted to (different visual category than you were hoping for).

As for HS, if you think you were wronged by a health care professional, optometrists do have a college they have to answer to, so if you were to get your eyes retested (at your own expense) and found to have a different visual acuity that was WAY out to lunch in comparison, lodge a complaint for professional misconduct.  His attitude alone would warrant it - his job is to assess and treat your eyes in a professional manner, not spout of his personal rhetoric and beliefs.  I'd also suggest to the local CFRC to burn his business cards as well.

MM


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> As for HS, if you think you were wronged by a health care professional, optometrists do have a college they have to answer to, so if you were to get your eyes retested (at your own expense) and found to have a different visual acuity that was WAY out to lunch in comparison, lodge a complaint for professional misconduct.  His attitude alone would warrant it - his job is to assess and treat your eyes in a professional manner, not spout of his personal rhetoric and beliefs.  I'd also suggest to the local CFRC to burn his business cards as well.
> 
> MM



Thanks, MM, (my apologies for necro).
Going from a "borderline" V3, to _barely even_ a V4, (once the CFRC called back), was confusing.
I didn't do crap about it...and I regret that enourmously.

If I wasn't such a "cunned stunt" , during this point in the application process, (and just maybe, if I knew there was a place to ask questions...as in a yet-to-be-named internet forum)  8)
I would have questioned what happened.

But I made the mistake that _perhaps_ alot of applicants make, I just took what I was told as Gospel.

Word to the wise, applicants!


Edit to add: My family and I dont go there anymore....y'know...the eye place in the big Superstore off Portland Street...In Dartmouth.......but I'm not Talkin'.


----------



## medicineman (19 May 2011)

Borderline what side of V3 though - I'm borderline V3 too, but on the 4 side vs the 2 side.  You may have been the same - hovering the 4 side of 3.  

Anyways, like you said, it's all said and done and someone isn't getting 50+ bucks a head from family refractions anymore.  

MM


----------

